
Show HN: Typer, the FastAPI of CLI Apps - tiangolo
https://typer.tiangolo.com
======
j88439h84
Compare to Googles Fire?

~~~
tiangolo
They are similar.

Google Fire does what it can, automatically. But there's no much room for
customization, for building a CLI the way you want it. Google Fire can build a
CLI from objects like dicts, lists, classes. Typer only with functions, but
allows you to customize the CLI.

Fire would be great for quick hacks. Typer for CLI programs that you want to
use more than a couple of times.

Also, more similar to Fire is Typer CLI [https://typer.tiangolo.com/typer-
cli/](https://typer.tiangolo.com/typer-cli/) , that will give you a CLI for
any Python file with a function (with or without Typer), with shell completion
in all the shells. And that one doesn't even need you to import another
library (like Fire or Typer).

